# Wishing well plans



## coach766 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi I am trying to find the plans for a wishing well. It's one will scroll saw work 
Can anyone help me pls


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

check out these

https://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/category/s?keyword=wishing+well


----------

